# Problem with install Android 4 on HP Touchpad



## pleasealert (Mar 22, 2012)

Help!!! I am stuck while installing CM9 on my HP Touchpad. 
After I executed the following DOS command from my Windows XP PC,

novacom.exe bootmem:// < ACMEInstaller2

I got an error message:

bad or error response from other side ' err -1 bad command string '

I downloaded and booted several times. Always got the same error message.

Will appreciate any help.


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

if that is the exact command your using, recheck it with the readme (hint: there's a space between boot and mem)
as always read and reread the readme before you do something like this as you can brick your TP...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pleasealert said:


> Help!!! I am stuck while installing CM9 on my HP Touchpad.
> After I executed the following DOS command from my Windows XP PC,
> 
> novacom.exe bootmem:// < ACMEInstaller2
> ...


Your command: novacom.exe bootmem:// < ACMEInstaller2
Correct command: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2


----------

